# how good are you guys?



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you asking for scores?:wink:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, but at a whole bunch of distances


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*scores*

Indoor- 15 and 20 yds average is about 184
out of 200
3D- 20-40yds average is about the same


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Indoor 5 spot my best so far is 290 sumthing out of 300 at 20 yards.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

FITA indoors I average about a 283 of 300 @ 18m and out doors FITA it is 90m-265, 70m-295, 50m-315, 30m-340. I don't do field 5-spots or 3D.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

During five spot indoor leagues i was shooting 300 out of 300 with around 57 58 xs and during the vegas leagues i could manage a 298 or so with around 20xs. now 3-D is a whole new ball game for me out of a standard 440 ibo course i am managing around 415 or so that puts you up there pretty high. the yardages are from 3 to 50 yards


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

That's pretty good for a recurve I assume.:tongue:


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> That's pretty good for a recurve I assume.:tongue:


if that was directed towards me actually no it's not that good and if i remember correctly, the highest FITA score *ever *shot was by a *recurve*, a woman no less with a 1405!!!!! ;P


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

*3-d/ibo....*

I just shoot 3-D/IBO. Shots are normaly anywhere from 20 yards to 50 yards. I average about 285 or so for 30 targets.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

good 3 inch group at 50 yds


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

raider_archer said:


> if that was directed towards me actually no it's not that good and if i remember correctly, the highest FITA score *ever *shot was by a *recurve*, a woman no less with a 1405!!!!! ;P


Actually the highest ever was by a male compoud shooter, Roger Hoyle with a 1414. But a 1405 is the highest recurve 144 arrow FITA score. And it beats the compound womens record too.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> if that was directed towards me actually no it's not that good and if i remember correctly, the highest FITA score *ever *shot was by a *recurve*, a woman no less with a 1405!!!!! ;P


OHHH, lol, I thought you were talking about a 60 arrow, 300 pt round.:tongue:


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> Actually the highest ever was by a male compoud shooter, Roger Hoyle with a 1414. But a 1405 is the highest recurve 144 arrow FITA score. And it beats the compound womens record too.


either way, it's pretty damn good.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

How much does a new fiberglass (modern) recurve cost now days?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

3-inch target out to 35 yards with a selfbow. Don't do scores though.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

I can hit something about the size of a watermelon from 20 yards. Sometimes....


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah your funny a watermellon somtimes 
for some reason i remeber seeing you shooting agains cousins on the lancaster video and you were pounding the X i guess if the X looks like the size of a watermellon through your scope


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

ive hit X on animals over 50 yards at a tournament. but i'm just happy hitting it if it's a target like a crocodile at that kind of range. i can consistently hit the center on any kind of target at up to 40 yards. 

My most recent indoor 3D score: 201/250
my most recent outdoor 3D score:193/250 (guessing yardages made it way harder)


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

archery1 said:


> I can hit something about the size of a watermelon from 20 yards. Sometimes....


I know that is why I am so much better than you. 
Cause I can hit something the size of a kiwi at 15 yards....


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

How many of you use Trad?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't do indoor...but in 3d at maybe up to 40-50 yards I could PROBABLY score an 8 IBO on a deer.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> How many of you use Trad?


Like is said, with a selfbow (which is primitive archery and therefore falls under "trad"). I have the squirrels to thank for my accuracy, those little jerks sit in the branches all the time. Curse those fuzzy little tree-demons!!!


----------



## Statearcher05 (Feb 28, 2007)

For 20 yrds at a 3 spot target i was shooting between 275-285 out of 300, then my coach put me in a back tension release and i have been working with that for a few weeks now and lets just say me scores arnt has high as they were. I just have to get use to using a different release and form.


----------



## Statearcher05 (Feb 28, 2007)

With my hunting bow, which is a Mathews Drenaline, ive hit a half dollar and a quarter and 20 yards and have done 2 robinhoods in one week. Im still working on a nickle, penny and dime. The post above this is with my target bow which is a Mathews Q2XL


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> I can hit something about the size of a watermelon from 20 yards. Sometimes....


and occasionally you like to shoot tomatos when u shoot naa too :wink: :wink:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

*Ping Pong Ball at 60 yards...*

Went to a shoot today. They have an extra target for fun. A ping pong ball hanging on fishing line at 60 yards. Nailed it the very first time. I didn't shoot the course well though shot a 268 for 30 targets. I guess I'll have to practice more.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> Actually the highest ever was by a male compoud shooter, Roger Hoyle with a 1414. But a 1405 is the highest recurve 144 arrow FITA score. And it beats the compound womens record too.


gotta remember that the ladies only shoot out to 70m whereas the men go out to 90m. 

as for me, last year as a cadet my PB was was 1164: 70m - 269, 60m - 296, 50m - 279, 30m - 320. this year as a junior my scores are just :thumbs_do. however i am using lighter limbs and my arrows are way overspined for those limbs and i even have to put my sight on backwards to hit 90. i had to decrease my draw weight because of a shoulder injury. i am within 5 lbs of my target weight now though, so that's one good sign.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> and occasionally you like to shoot tomatos when u shoot naa too :wink: :wink:


Tomatoes Cory, go for the blueberries. They take more skill.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> Tomatoes Cory, go for the blueberries. They take more skill.


or soybeans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcNY2t0h-HE


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> How much does a new fiberglass (modern) recurve cost now days?


um if I lokked at what my bows costed it would probably be about $1500 $2,000 easy.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

raider_archer said:


> um if I lokked at what my bows costed it would probably be about $1500 $2,000 easy.


WOAH! Maybe I'll stick with a compund bow, or have kegan help me make a wooden bow. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

fip09 said:


> WOAH! Maybe I'll stick with a compund bow, or have kegan help me make a wooden bow. :wink: :wink:


I've been getting alot of my stuff used, or through a sponsor's discount. You can figure out how to get stuff cheaper.  though, wooden bows do sound nice...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ahh, the bug is catching 

Yeah, i don;t know why but it always seems that things that pay for themselves (hunting gear, work vehicles, etc) are cheaper than the fancier stuff. Like wooden bows, they don't cost a thing- save a little work:wink:


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I can get pretty much get every arrow in a foot radius at 20yds with my recurve. I'm tryin' to get better though.....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> I can get pretty much get every arrow in a foot radius at 20yds with my recurve. I'm tryin' to get better though.....


 within a foot radius of the center?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Diamond522 said:


> within a foot radius of the center?


I'm gunna be honest.. i shoot one arrow and aim for where that arrow hit.. but i can usually have all arrows touching when i shoot! Its great when u get everything you need on ur bow (compound) and u shoot the best u have ever... especially when u robinhood an arrow with your new set-up!!! I freaked out when i got my first robinhood!! Anyone else shot a robinhood lately??


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Diamond522 said:


> within a foot radius of the center?


Was that a question on "How did you do that!?" or was that a "What's 'foot radius' mean? 
Just clarifying.

If your asking whats a foot radius, It's that all my arrows are at LEAST within 1 foot from the bullseye. I like um closer but... I'm workin on it.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I'm gunna be honest.. i shoot one arrow and aim for where that arrow hit.. but i can usually have all arrows touching when i shoot! Its great when u get everything you need on ur bow (compound) and u shoot the best u have ever... especially when u robinhood an arrow with your new set-up!!! I freaked out when i got my first robinhood!! Anyone else shot a robinhood lately??


Do you use sights?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> Do you use sights?


I do use sights! I use the Trophy Taker Top Pin 4! Great solid sight! Its $110 but i got it for $50 because my football coach helps out the Drury Bros in the videography of the shows and he gets free bows, accessories, etc. He sells me all the stuff he has no need for, for cheap! So i bought this sight off of him and have never been happier!! I know u use traditional bows (from what i have seen of ur recent posts) do u use a sight??


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

archery1 said:


> I can hit something about the size of a watermelon from 20 yards. Sometimes....


congrats, now take that watermelon and move it back 70 meters, thats what I have to hit. i mean of course there are other scoring rings (180 cm face) but what i am aiming for end up being that size, although when shooting it looks like YNGARCHER 's kiwi. Ronaya, I used to shoot bare bow at 18 meters, its is such a blast, have you tride hunting with your bow?


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

*Bowhunter:* Nope, no sights for me. I shoot off the shelf, with nothing but my bow and arrows. I like it that way.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

*Raider:* I never have and I'm a little afraid to. :embara: 
I dreamt about killing a creature that wasn't even real last night and I felt bad. It was like a mole or something. It might have been because I did it for no reason...... but If I used the ENTIRE animal... I think I could.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

Im not much of a hunter myself.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya:
I use all I can when I take game (save crows- what with those stupid diseases my folks fret over... bet it would taste good... nevermind). Trust me, if you have the intent of taking the WHOLE animal, not justthe eat of antler or hide or whatever, you will have a clear conscious. Not that just hnting for the meat is bad, but I consider it a waste of sinew and hide:zip:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronaya said:


> *Raider:* I never have and I'm a little afraid to. :embara:
> I dreamt about killing a creature that wasn't even real last night and I felt bad. It was like a mole or something. It might have been because I did it for no reason...... but If I used the ENTIRE animal... I think I could.


What do u mean by the *ENTIRE* animal.. when u hunt somethin... isnt that the key??? I guess i didnt understand what u were talking about!?!?!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> What do u mean by the *ENTIRE* animal.. when u hunt somethin... isnt that the key??? I guess i didnt understand what u were talking about!?!?!


i think she was meant using all the parts for whatever reason and not wasting anything.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I'm gunna be honest.. i shoot one arrow and aim for where that arrow hit.. but i can usually have all arrows touching when i shoot! Its great when u get everything you need on ur bow (compound) and u shoot the best u have ever... especially when u robinhood an arrow with your new set-up!!! I freaked out when i got my first robinhood!! Anyone else shot a robinhood lately??


Yeah, I have 4...after the first 2 I got tired and mad... I don't like breaking arrows...now i Just shoot 5 spot targets


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> i think she was meant using all the parts for whatever reason and not wasting anything.


Thanks :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Yeah, I have 4...after the first 2 I got tired and mad... I don't like breaking arrows...now i Just shoot 5 spot targets


 i just robinhooded (?) an arrow yesterday, its thrilling but i dont like breaking arrows either


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i would've gotten a few robinhoods but i used pin nocks, and those pins are tough to get through. now i just use g-nocks. the risk of getting a robinhood increases, but they're easier to change and cheaper than pin nocks + pins. besides, i shoot on a three-spot target indoors now anyways.


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

It was my first year shooting target archery and really getting into it. I would say for a start i did good. My average score for a five spot 360 round was in the 350 area. As for a 300 round on a three spot useing the baby x... its about 284. I cant wait until summer league starts and i get out to farther distances. As for hunting.. lets just say that on days i can really pound baby x's but i still cant hit a deer in the right spot.. i get REALLY nervus and excitedukey:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Indoor's 20 yards...2007.

The 300 was in Vegas.
Forget where the 450 was.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

archery1 said:


> Indoor's 20 yards...2007.
> 
> The 300 was in Vegas.
> Forget where the 450 was.


So why did you steal my targets mister Cory!


----------



## bow_junkie (May 7, 2007)

*so i take it most of yall dont shoot asa?*

ive been reading the posts (which there seem to be alot oof and i noticed that it doesnt seem like many of yallm shoot asa tourneys. am i the only one.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Fip09 I have an answer to your question "How much does a new fiberglass (modern) recurve cost now days?". One guy at my pro shop has a daughter that shoots recurves. He said hers was over $2000...$700 for the limbs, $700 for the handle and then whatever the rest of it costs I dunno. It was probs a Hoyt.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

xXStanXx said:


> Fip09 I have an answer to your question "How much does a new fiberglass (modern) recurve cost now days?". One guy at my pro shop has a daughter that shoots recurves. He said hers was over $2000...$700 for the limbs, $700 for the handle and then whatever the rest of it costs I dunno. It was probs a Hoyt.


Thanks for the information...and I don't think i will get 1 soon until i get a steady job and can afford my car, gas, ect. then comes the new bow:thumbs_up but even still $2000 is a lot. Someday


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Diamond522 said:


> i just robinhooded (?) an arrow yesterday, its thrilling but i dont like breaking arrows either


Well its like putting a $10 bill up at 20 yards and shooting it.:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Well its like putting a $10 bill up at 20 yards and shooting it.:tongue:


Except smaller!


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I shot a group at 40 yards yesterday (Sunday) that you could fit your hand around. The group itself was a few clicks to the right, but I thought it was a good group anyway (for a freak-curver... )

I use G-nocks, and I hit them a good amount of times when I shoot at 20. The nock material isn't brittle like some of the other kinds are, and so I don't get any robinhoods. (Good thing too, seeing the cost of shafts... )


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

177 out of 240 :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

why bluebarrys try dimes when you can hit that your good. I can hit dimes at 20 YRDs and bottle tops at 30 YRDs


----------

